# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1C v.8 и Ubuntu 10.04

## alexsandrinia

Поставил Убунту и решил установить 1С. Через Вайн поставил учебную версию, всё пошло нормально вроде. Хотелось бы узнать, можно ли обновить 1С Предприятие с 8.1 до 8.2? по поводу установки полноценной версии-на форуме видел раздачи Платформы 8.2 для Debian, закачал deb-пакеты, а дальше что делать с ними? и для чего они? попробовал поставить через установщик пакетов, вроде установились, а что дальше делать с ними я не знаю. Обьясните, пожалуйста, что делать

----------


## muchgenerous

deb пакеты содержат установщик сервера 1С, но не клиента, как видимо вам хотелось. полноценного приложения на никсовой платформе нет и об этом уже говорили неоднократно.

----------


## alexsandrinia

понятно, а я то уж обрадовался...
получается, для Линукса нет пока клиентов, кроме эмуляторов?

----------


## muchgenerous

и эмулятор не панацея) к примеру, на свободном wine 1С работает только с файловой базой.

----------


## tokygava

поставил 1С 8.2 на Ubuntu 10.04 через wine, пробую запустить готовую базу с локального диска, говорит "не обнаружен ключ защиты" может кто знает как эмулятор установить?

----------


## cssprite

Подскажите:
Действительно ли линуксовый сервер 1С 8.2 без аппаратного ключа допускает подключение до 10 клиентов?
т.е. можно ли поднять сервер 1С 8.2 на дебиане и запускать по вэб-интерфейсу клиентов без игр с эмуляторами?

----------


## Andruhin

*tokygava*, ответил здесь

----------


## grom371

Действительно ли линуксовый сервер 1С 8.2 без аппаратного ключа допускает подключение до 10 клиентов?
т.е. можно ли поднять сервер 1С 8.2 на дебиане и запускать по вэб-интерфейсу клиентов без игр с эмуляторами?
Это будет работать только в режиме толстого клиента, а в режиме тонкого клиента
без танцев с ключем не обойтись. 
Я устанавливал на любой виндовой машине (файл-сервер например) в сети nethasp от Alladin и эмулятор хаспа c ключем сетевой серверной версии. А в Линуксе nethasp.ini указывал эту машину. Сразу эмулятора под Линукс я не нашел.
В таком варианте у меня работает.
PS Ubuntu 10.04 (32-bit) + 1С:Предприятие 8.2 (8.2.11.229) + Сетевой HASP4 ORGL8 50

----------


## V_V_V

> Подскажите:
> Действительно ли линуксовый сервер 1С 8.2 без аппаратного ключа допускает подключение до 10 клиентов?


12 клиентов




> т.е. можно ли поднять сервер 1С 8.2 на дебиане и запускать по вэб-интерфейсу клиентов без игр с эмуляторами?


Тонкий, толстый клиенты из винды работают на ура. Если имеется ключ. Или эмулятор :) А как раз с веб-интерфейсом понадобится возня с ключиком - иначе не пустит.

_Добавлено через 2 часа 37 минут 51 секунду_
Мои безуспешные попытки запустить 1С 82 под стандартным Wine Ubuntu (не Etersoft!) благополучно разрешились с использованием универсального патчера *Andruhin*, пост 7 в этой ветке. Все время ругалось на отсутствие ключей, которых у меня целая горсть плюс зоопарк из драйверов HASP (от родных до Etersoft). Отдельное спасибо!

----------


## cssprite

Сервер на Debian 5.04 x64, толстй и тонкий клиент проходят на ура, можно поподробней, как настроить ХАСП, чтоб прошли и вэб-клиенты? nethasp.ini так и не нашел, /c/program files/.../kaktotak/.../bin/nethasp.ini такого нет.
Среди найденого в яндексе, есть несколько упоминаний, что серверный ключ - только локальный и нетхаспы тут не помогут, на сколько это верно?

----------


## V_V_V

> Сервер на Debian 5.04 x64, толстй и тонкий клиент проходят на ура, можно поподробней, как настроить ХАСП, чтоб прошли и вэб-клиенты? nethasp.ini так и не нашел, /c/program files/.../kaktotak/.../bin/nethasp.ini такого нет.
> Среди найденого в яндексе, есть несколько упоминаний, что серверный ключ - только локальный и нетхаспы тут не помогут, на сколько это верно?


Лично я так и не добил удаленный доступ через браузер (тоже на ключ ругается), хотя тонкие клиенты удаленно работают на ура. Но у меня веб-сервер и сервер 1С это разные машины. А вот *тут есть статья*, где у человека все в одном флаконе - пишет что работает.

----------


## grom371

В этой статье человек использовал оригинальный ключ от 1С.
Я выше уже писал, как на линукс заставить работать с эмулятором ключа.
У меня покрайней мере работает :-)
Навсякий случай пример файла nethasp.ini
[NH_COMMON]
NH_TCPIP = Enabled     
[NH_TCPIP]
NH_SERVER_ADDR = 192.168.0.1   
NH_TCPIP_METHOD = UDP     
NH_USE_BROADCAST = Disabled 

С виндой вообще проблем не должно быть - ставите эмулятор серверной 1С и впуть.

----------

